# what are these mushrooms?



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

These were growing in an open area in our orchard. They were not near the fence line or near a tree - just growing out in the open. DGD knocked them out before I knew they were there -- one pic shows the underneath in case that's helpful. That's my big ole foot to give an idea of size.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Most mushrooms are incredibly difficult to identify through pictures.
Sorry I can't help you. I just wanted to let you know you aren't being ignored.


----------



## MrF1234 (Oct 29, 2020)

Really difficult to say, but I'm pretty sure that they are uneatable in 95%


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks, more curious than anything else. We disposed of them to avoid having the goats find them and nibble on them. Just seemed odd to find them where they were, out in the open so I figured I'd ask. Appreciate ya'll responding so I know someone looked at the pics.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Goats don't eat stuff that's bad for them in most cases. And the only accurate way to identify them is to take them to your local extension office.

Jeff


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I had a bunch pop up in my yard, several feet away from where any known tree roots could be decomposing. There are no goats there so I just let them be.

Had you dumped any wood shavings or pellet bedding in the area in the past few years? A lot of fungi grow on decomposing wood. But I have seen them grow in decomposing straw and hay too. It's hard to say where the spore came from or what your fungi were feeding on.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks. Actually we had wood chips under the trees in this area for years, but they've been gone a while. I guess I'm just used to seeing them grow in less exposed areas. Most mushrooms that grow out of reach of our goats, we just leave be, they do their thing, we do ours. In reach of goats, I'm more careful. Too many goats will eat things like downed cherry leaves, rhododendrons and azaleas, so while they normally select against toxic plants, I try to make it easier by removing them.


----------



## Amtown (Dec 29, 2020)

I can’t help you with this yet I suggest you not eat them! Mushrooms picked up wrongly can lead to ugly health damages! Sincerely, I stopped eating mushrooms after my sisters had severe intoxication. I included in my diet only extracts. I was reading some information on qitraditions.com about the benefits of consuming red reishi mushroom extract and, I decided to try it. I've been using it for 2 weeks now and, I see improvement in energy boosts! However, if you want to try it, I suggest consulting with your doctor.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mzgarden said:


> These were growing in an open area in our orchard. They were not near the fence line or near a tree - just growing out in the open. DGD knocked them out before I knew they were there -- one pic shows the underneath in case that's helpful. That's my big ole foot to give an idea of size.
> View attachment 91696
> View attachment 91697


Look like toadstools to me. I wouldn’t chance eating them


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks all. We don't eat them, I was just curious.


----------

